# You guys will NOT believe this.



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

As some of you may know, I work in a pet store. Sometimes people just dump animals in front of the store, in boxes or whatnot. Guess what was there to greet me this morning??

................

.........................................

.................................................

.............................................................

..................................................

..........................................

...........

.......











Yeah, seriously. In a VERY small box.

Why oh why would anyone give away such a beautiful bird, and in such a horrible manner?!?! Whatever the reason, I didn't want the store to have him/her because most birds sold there do not go to educated homes. So I snuck him home myself.

Well, I guess I have a new tiel? Foster? We'll see. Haven't decided anything yet. It looks and acts like a baby, so I have no way of knowing the sex. It's a bit scared and hissy but overall seems pretty calm and curious. And is so ridiculously cute!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, what a great find!!! It's really cute, that stubby little crest. Poor thing, stuck up in a tiny box, but I'm sure it will be ok under your care. If you sex it, I bet girl


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She (just a guess) is super adorable! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks. 

I would like it to be a girl so she would keep those pretty pearls, and also I feel like there'd be a better chance of another female fitting in with the flock. But, (s)he makes these little chirping noises that remind me of what I hear from my males. The other three girls don't make any noises that sound like that. Then again they are just chirps, so maybe my other hens are just weird. It's not like this one is beak banging or singing or anything. So we'll just have to wait and see. If it doesn't become apparent there's always DNA sexing.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am too impatient for behavior or molting. I have to know now lol! Also, your numbers are creeping closer and closer to mine!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh please, you're WAY ahead of me.  But, I think I crossed into "crazy bird lady" territory about 7 birds ago... :blush:

I might do a DNA test but I don't want to have to gather the sample! Hoping the little one just gives me a sign.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know but you keep adding . I like to be among fellow crazy bird people!

I used to feel that way about DNA samples but I got over it after doing it a few times. But I understand, hurting them is not fun!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Too cute!
your flock is 99% WF now lol.
She looks like she's got some cinnamon on her.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree Baruch. 

And Jaime, I don't want to keep adding...I keep trying to resist...but sometimes things just happen! I'm sure you know.  I'm glad I didn't end up keeping Lucky (Lucifer) because he is SO much happier where he is now. I don't think he was a good fit with the flock. So with this one, I may or may not look for a new home for her eventually. Seven is A LOT of tiels! No idea how you manage with all of yours.

Korvia, I do think she is a cinnamon. I can tell the difference when I look at her, though it's not as obvious from the photo. The flock is now 71.4 percent whiteface. :rofl:


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's beautiful!  Thank you for saving it!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

S/he is gorgeous!
I couldn't think of a better person for this little one to go with
I worked at an animal rescue and I'd come in at 5am to boxes in front of it all the time. Really depressing and heart breaking


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I certainly understand how it happens!

WF cinnamon pearl pied is a mouthful!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Omg. You go, girl! You seriously just snuck her out of there? As in, stole her? :rofl: That's so awesome.

I don't think it matters anyway. You saved her from almost certain death if she went to a bad family.

Keep us updated! She's very pretty.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

The poor dear!  S/he's so lucky to have been found by you. ^^ 
S/he is so stunning!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Amz said:


> Omg. You go, girl! You seriously just snuck her out of there? As in, stole her? :rofl: That's so awesome.
> 
> I don't think it matters anyway. You saved her from almost certain death if she went to a bad family.
> 
> Keep us updated! She's very pretty.


Does it still count as stealing if she never entered the store, and the person who dumped her never actually asked if the store wanted her? I'm sure had the manager or anybody else been there they'd have accepted her, and then if I wanted to take her home I'd have been out $150. So, I guess it's almost stealing? Not gonna stress about it too much, since I have little respect for the way the store treats their animals. Recently a tiel's foot got bitten bad by a lovie, and he lost part of a toe, but the store owner was too cheap and heartless to take him to the vet and get him pain meds.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Ooooh, I thought the manager had taken her inside and put her up for sale already. I was picturing you snagging her out of the cage just before closing time. :blink:

Nah, I think you're fine.  That's horrible about the lovebird. I wouldn't trust the store owner with her after that, either...

Reminds me of the tiel I saw in the pet store the other day... Sigh. I wanted him so bad.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah! S/he's beautiful!
I would love one of those cockatiels myself, thats my favorite cockatiel coloring ;v; I'm glad s/he's in a good home though, if you decide to keep him/her.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Give her to me!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I cannot think of a better home for this bird than yours! That poor creature deserves a good life. I hope you can keep him/her 
I also think it's a baby, I thought that as soon as I saw the picture.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is beautiful! I can't believe people can jus abandon a tiel like that but thank goodness you found her. She is a lucky tiel. : ) maybe that should be her name - Lucky. ; )


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh wow! How can people just do that. I don't get it.

He/she is lucky you snuck it home. That's really sweet.

What a gorgeous bubba.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Does it still count as stealing if she never entered the store, and the person who dumped her never actually asked if the store wanted her? I'm sure had the manager or anybody else been there they'd have accepted her, and then if I wanted to take her home I'd have been out $150. So, I guess it's almost stealing? Not gonna stress about it too much, since I have little respect for the way the store treats their animals. Recently a tiel's foot got bitten bad by a lovie, and he lost part of a toe, but the store owner was too cheap and heartless to take him to the vet and get him pain meds.


Nup! Not stealing. Like you said...it never entered the store. LOL! 
I would have done the same thing.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow how crazy lucky are you?!?!? I would have done the same thing. What a beautiful bird! 

And how insane are people to dump him/her like that? Anything could have got her before you came along. Lucky Lucky Lucky...  Happy for you.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Poor thing... But how cute!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> She is beautiful! I can't believe people can jus abandon a tiel like that but thank goodness you found her. She is a lucky tiel. : ) maybe that should be her name - Lucky. ; )


I can't believe it, either...what is wrong with people??

Lucky is now Lucifer (my former foster lutino)'s name, so that's taken. But it's a cute idea. 



Mezza said:


> Oh wow! How can people just do that. I don't get it.
> 
> He/she is lucky you snuck it home. That's really sweet.
> 
> What a gorgeous bubba.


Yeah, I really don't get it, either.  I just HAD to take her...couldn't help myself.



Mezza said:


> Nup! Not stealing. Like you said...it never entered the store. LOL!
> I would have done the same thing.


Unfortunately I know my bossess would consider it stealing, and I might even get fired for something like this. But, what they don't know won't hurt them right? It's not as though I took something they had already paid for. Just something they would have profited off of out of greed. 



flippityjib said:


> Wow how crazy lucky are you?!?!? I would have done the same thing. What a beautiful bird!
> 
> And how insane are people to dump him/her like that? Anything could have got her before you came along. Lucky Lucky Lucky...  Happy for you.


I know, people really are crazy...and stupid and horrible...I'm just glad they decided to dump her at THIS pet store.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

What person would put that poor baby in a tiny box and dump it in front of a pet store? ...

I'm so glad that you were there to rescue him/her! The little guy/girl couldn't have better care right now.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

You know, I'm thinking it MIGHT have been a parent whose teenager bought the bird without permission, and when they weren't able to return it just took it to the nearest place and unloaded it out of spite. Just one idea. Or, maybe someone found her somewhere? Maybe she was given to them and they didn't want her? They might have called after hours and tried to get ahold of us to donate/sell her, and since nobody answered they just decided to get rid of her the easy way. Who knows. It's weird and sad.

I'm sure that whoever it was had no idea what a special-looking bird she is. People are really ignorant. Probably if they'd realized she was worth $ they'd have tried to sell her on Craigslist.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she's a stunner! i can't believe she was dumped - what a blessing you were there  seems she was meant to be for you!
and i'm ultra envious that you always get whiteface pearls


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> what a blessing you were there  seems she was meant to be for you!
> and i'm ultra envious that you always get whiteface pearls


Ditto! :lovebirds:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Well like you say - what your boss doesn't know hurt them. And, technically its not theirs either.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww what a little heart throb! <3

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I will always struggle to understand how anybody can do that to any animal. Poor bird. Glad you can take him/her in for now, even if they are just going to be a foster


----------



## CountryGirlUK (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh such a beautiful bird. Not saying that being dumped is a good thing but I think she/he is very fortunate to have been dumped at that particular petshop to be found by you x


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Some people are such heartless so-and-sos, s/he is very lucky, what a gorgeous baby!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't get people to be perfectly honest with you, stories like this break my heart. I'm so glad she ended up in such a loving and caring home. I'd totally take her off of you (or steal her lol) as she's my absolute favorite mutation!!! Sounds like she needs lots of loves!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  At least the idiot who dumped her didn't throw her outside, right? They must have cared a little bit in their own way. At least she's safe now.

Roxy, I'll let you know if it doesn't work out. (That's if she's worth a day's drive to you.  ) I am leaning toward keeping her unless she really doesn't get along with the others.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O honey if it doesn't work out with you, I'd definitely drive down to get her. That would not be an issue!


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

She looks SO adorable!  Kudos to you for taking her. This may yet be the best thing the previous owners ever did for her!


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

Holy criminy, but that's a beautiful bird! She's so lucky to a found you!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

What a beautiful tiel! Very lucky indeed!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*won't believe this*

I am not surprised your beautiful bird was "hissy and scared". Who knows how she was treated before, by people heartless enough to dump her off in a tiny box! Grrr. I am so glad she's in good hands now! Thanks for taking her in!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Now I'm trying to come up with name ideas. So far I have:

- Willow
- Holly
- Silvi
- Lenore
- Rune (unisex)
- Skylar (unisex)

I really like the first two but I've really tried to avoid commonly used names thus far...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What about Silvia? Or Sylvia? I like that name a lot and it seems to suit her


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I took Silvi from Silvia, because I kind of want a name that doesn't and in a for some weird reason. Either variation is pretty though.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I like Sylvia too. Or Silvester, if it turns out to be a boy.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

eduardo said:


> Or Silvester, if it turns out to be a boy.


Haha! Yes! I hadn't thought of that :lol:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

True! hehe.

I think she may have been a handfed baby, because she seems pretty curious about me and doesn't hiss much or run from my hand unless I ask for a step-up. She will take millet from my hand and has nibbled me a few times. She's so adorable and LOVES to play! I don't know why it seems like all my whiteface pearls have such similar personalities (just varying degrees of tameness).


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I really like Rune for a name, actually.  And man, people are the worst. I will never forget the fact that Odette got dumped not once, but four times.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I like Rune too. It just has the same feel of your other tiels' names (which are lovely, btw  ). Although "Rune" and "Moon" could be confusing 

Bless you for taking in this birdie. If I didn't live on the other side of the country, I'd volunteer to adopt if you didn't want another one  S/he's gorgeous. And it's a **** shame that people don't have the courage to do the right thing for an animal. If you don't want it, at least find a shelter. Cowards.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I vote either Rune or Willow


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I really like Willow


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

As much as I like Rune in theory, I tried it out and it doesn't quite work for me. And it does sound too similar to Moon (I'm so weirdly picky, I know). I think it's down to Willow or Holly for me, too, at this point.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I vote Willow as well...maybe start a poll to help you decide?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I may have to do that, I'm so indecisive. XD
The little one is doing well today! She stepped on a perch for millet and let me take her out of the cage. She also nibbled my hand a lot. She still does hiss a little, and hasn't entirely decided she can trust me but she's on her way. She is so funny...absolutely loves toys and exploring. I can't keep her cooped up in this little cage for much longer. She has a vet appointment for tomorrow, and I'm going to have several tests done. Really hope she's healthy!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!! I really will never understand how some people can be so cruel  I am very glad you brought her home! I would call her Gemma because she is like a little gem


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Definitely 'Willow'. Well, thats my vote


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I gave her her first bath today and she LOVED it! I emptied two spray bottles on her and she was still doing the "bath dance" afterwards lol. She also stepped up on the perch without millet. She seems to be increasingly curious about me.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

How's she interacting with the flock?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She hasn't met them yet! Going to wait for the results of her testing and quarantine her for at least another week. The vet says she looks perfectly healthy though.


----------



## RATTIE (Aug 28, 2008)

She is so pretty.


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Can't imagine why someone wouldn't want such a cutie, but I guess that's to your advantage


----------

